# Nice warsaw today!



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

At the edge 300ft.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry dont know how to rotate that picture for you guys.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome fish.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

nice!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice groupa!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet catch!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*Ill try*

hope it works nice fish too


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAST!!!

Jim


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice job on the grouper!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one !


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy Cow ! That's a good one for sure.. Nice Job.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good one


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice. That'll be a lot of grouper samwichs


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey I know that fish, broke me off several times! lol
Awesome catch capt!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very nice that fish is on my bucket list, way to go capt. its thick.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome catch. Bet that was fun bringing up.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

warsaw steaks. yumm


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice gonna need a bigger cooler


----------

